# 2006 ls2 fast 102 and billet fuel rail questions



## samv1368 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just made a few purchases, thought I did enough research and had it all planned but cant seem to find a whole lot of info on some questions I have!
so, I ordered the fast 102 manifold, nick williams 102mm electric TB, and the fast lsxr billet fuel rail kit. My question is, does that fuel rail fit onto the stock ls2 injectors, the title description said it was ls3 and ls7 only, never saw that but when i received the receipt thats what the description said. Also do i need the gasket kit for the manifold, neglected to even think about that one when it gave me the option! any help would be appreciated! As of right now i have a 2006 srm m6, torquer v2 cam, patriot extreme springs, under drive pulley, varam intake, LT's, and corsa sports. Also on the way is the tick performance master cylinder kit, pedders stock height rear springs(have the lovelle eliminator kit now, sits to low in rear) drag bags, APR wheel studs! 

Thanks for the advice ahead of time! :seeya:


----------



## jwb5858 (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't have one installed but I believe the Fast 102 will work with stock 06 LS2 file rails.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cancel the Tick master. Not worth the money.


----------



## samv1368 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well i ordered the fast lsx rails thats what i was concerned about. Dont think so jpalamar? well shoot, ya all the stuff is sitting at the house till i get out and il be able to either send it back or go ahead and install thanks guys for the advice!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The LS2 rail works fine. I'd also advise sending back the Tick and also the springs if you're getting drag bags. It will sit higher with those.


----------



## samv1368 (Jun 19, 2013)

You think I should just stick with the lovelle springs I have now with the drag bags? Thank you for the advice!


----------

